# Get your kicks on Route 66



## NancyNGA (May 23, 2018)

So many of the old pictures in other threads happened to be taken along U.S. Route 66, I was just wondering....  

Has anyone here traveled on old Route 66? ?


----------



## Buckeye (May 23, 2018)

Yep - in Kingman & Flagstaff.  And several other places.


----------



## Roadwarrior (May 23, 2018)

I have been along some of it, from Oklahoma west to Needles CA.  I bought a book, 'Route 66 Adventure Handbook' - Expanded Third Edition by Drew Knowles.  Good read, good maps full of information about the Mother Road.  One of my favorite movies is 'The Grapes of Wrath'.  I always wanted to make the entire trip but the road is not what it was in the 30's, only a portion of it remains.  

Never missed an episode of the TV series either, starring Martin Milner, & George Mahais.  60-64 loved their Crovette.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 23, 2018)

Roadwarrior said:


> ...Never missed an episode of the TV series either, starring Martin Milner, & George Mahais. 60-64 loved their Corvette.


Then I'll take a brief side trip, along another Route, 3 lanes, not exactly Corvettes. layful:

Television actors (from left) George Maharis, Martin Milner and Peter Brown (from The Lawman) compete in the Oil Can Trophy Race at The All American Soap Box Derby, 1961. ​


----------



## NancyNGA (May 23, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Yep - in Kingman & Flagstaff.  And several other places.


Sounds a bit mysterious, Hoot.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 23, 2018)

Nope!


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 23, 2018)

Took it on our honeymoon from Chicago to Amarillo (before Interstate Highways)..


----------



## NancyNGA (May 23, 2018)

Picture from the 1940 movie, _The Grapes of Wrath
_


----------



## jujube (May 23, 2018)

Bits and pieces of it, I have.....like in Amarillo and Albuquerque.    Sometimes along a highway, you can see traces of the old road running alongside, all overgrown.  It was been paved over by highways mostly now, though.


----------



## rkunsaw (May 24, 2018)

I have been on several parts of it from Oklahoma city to California.


----------



## Pappy (May 24, 2018)

Yes I have Nancy. Traveled the length of it in 1958. I was discharged from the Army in CA and drove almost to Chicago on the way to NY. I have a lot of pictures and items, but they are in Florida. There was me, the wife, my son who was two months old and we drove a 51 Chevy station wagon home. Quite the adventure. I wish we had more time and money to see the sights along the way.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 24, 2018)

Snow Cap Drive-in on Route 66 in Seligman, AZ (still open)

Caption: _Snow Cap Drive-in, a historic eatery and roadside attraction located in Seligman, AZ, was built in 1953 by Juan Delgadillo (d. 2004), a notorious prankster. _






In case you wondered, this was Juan (left) and his brother Angel.






_"Sitting in lawn chairs along a stretch of Arizona's Historic Route 66 All American Road, are brothers Juan and Angel Delgadillo, who, with a few other Route 66 believers, are responsible for the rebirth of Route 66. Juan, who always wore mismatched socks, and Angel built successful businesses around the Route 66 theme, and are proud that the world believed in their vision."_


----------



## Falcon (May 24, 2018)

I've  driven that road  MANY  times !  Always something  new  appearing.


----------



## gennie (May 24, 2018)

Yes, many parts of it .


----------



## Olivia (May 24, 2018)

Back in around 1958 when my dad was already career U.S. army was the first time that we as a family traveled across the U.S. from Los Angeles to Fort Mammoth, new Jersey,  on Route 66. We always started in the morning from motels when it was still dark and continued every day until it was dark. And my mom didn't drive so it was just my dad  for many, many hours. We didn't have fun video games or movies back then, but we did stop sometimes along the way to visit interesting tourist stuff. But mostly reading and  looking out the window.  I do remember driving by or stopping by Flagstaff, Arizona. On the way back to California from New Jersey the next year I remember stopping by a little store and I picked up a "skunk with a scent--a penny on it's rear end" that was cute. 

And we also drove from Tacoma, Washington in 1962 to Augusta, Georgia. And then from there to drive to New York City to catch a boat to Europe in 1964, And then flying back from Europe in 1966  to New York City and then driving frin there to San Francisco. I pretty much think I've seen a lot of the U.S. mainland. I don't ever want to do that by car again. I really wish that people would not only thank our military individuals for their service, but also the families whose children go through a lot. I'm very happy that it's being more recognized now. There is a website for what they call military "brats" for so much of us who never had the opportunity to build friendships from years of going to the same schools together.


----------



## 911 (Jun 1, 2018)

When I was a kid, my dad drove the family cross country and we were on parts of Route 66. At that time, it didn't have much of an impact on me, but later when I visited Albuquerque and was able to get on 66, we stopped at one of the old diners that was still around and the jukeboxes still had old songs on it. I enjoyed that part of the trip very much.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 1, 2018)

Cyrus Avery (1871–1963) created the route while a member of the federal board appointed to create the Federal Highway System.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## rgp (Jun 3, 2018)

Have traveled much [most] of it east of California. Just a bit in Calif. All by motorcycle. I'm not a fan of the Interstates...


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 3, 2018)

Route 66 through Oatman, Arizona, early 1900's


----------



## rgp (Jun 4, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> Route 66 through Oatman, Arizona, early 1900's




Who can name the brand/manufacture,.. of the car in the photo?

The thing I remember most about Oatman are the Burros ....LOL! I went broke buying them 'snacks' .....little boogers sort of 'adopt' ya....


----------



## rgp (Jun 4, 2018)

rgp said:


> Who can name the brand/manufacture,.. of the car in the photo?
> 
> The thing I remember most about Oatman are the Burros ....LOL! I went broke buying them 'snacks' .....little boogers sort of 'adopt' ya....



OK, I'll answer my own question....The car [is] a Velie...just as it says on the front. That's one I never heard of. Way before my time. And I did not recognize the name.

I googled it.......learn something new every day!


----------



## DGM (Jun 9, 2018)

I visited Oatman.  It was a really neat little "tourist trap" type town.  The burros are descendants of the pack animals they used for mining and they literally have the run of the town.  
"Oatman Hotel" in picture is where Clark Gable and Carole Lombard spent honeymoon night in 1939


----------



## Manatee (Jun 16, 2018)

Oatman is fun, feeding carrots to the burros.

In Williams AZ you can take the train up to the Grand Canyon.  That includes a train robbery and a singer with a guitar.


----------

